# WTB Penn 970/980 Power Mag Junker or Parts reel



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

I know its a long shot. I am looking for a Penn 970 or Penn 980 Power Mag reel that is a junker or parts reel. I dont care how much corrosion is on the surface if a couple of the internals are still functional. Anyone?


----------



## poloman (Nov 6, 2014)

have what you would be looking for, a 980...would trade for a 20 sized daiwa.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Poloman, sounds like your 980 is in good working condition? I am looking for a junker or parts reel to scavange a couple of parts from.


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

what are you willing to pay and what parts do you need ?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

This aren't junkers, but it's an option . . .

*http://www.ebay.com/itm/Penn-Mag-970-conventional-Fishing-reel-Made-In-USA-/161885300566*

*http://www.ebay.com/itm/Penn-Mag-Power-980-Conventional-Big-Game-Reel-/252170037374*


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

I have seen these reels on fleabay; these two models will typically finish the bidding around $100-$120. I dont need the whole reel. I need the left sideplate for a 970 (a 980 will fit). What I am willing to pay depends on what you have and whether the clicker is screwed in or penned in.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Like this one ?

*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/USED-PENN-CONVENTIONAL-REEL-PART-Mag-Power-980-Left-Side-Plate-/351568178749*


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I believe I may have found a source for you . . . $22.00 

Scroll down to Part #27 on each page . . . Also Parts #35 & #36 for the Clicker.

*http://www.anglerscentral.com.au/970-mag-power.html

http://www.anglerscentral.com.au/980-mag-power.html*

Tight Lines !!!


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Dave, I appreciate your looking. The website you mentioned above is located in Australia; in reading the fine print...they do not do international orders. Have you actually purchased anything from them? Thnx anyway


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Catch This said:


> Dave, I appreciate your looking. The website you mentioned above is located in Australia; in reading the fine print...they do not do international orders. Have you actually purchased anything from them? Thnx anyway


No, I haven't . . . I found them while searching for your Part #'s.

Apparently, they WILL ship internationally, but you have to e-mail them, as their website isn't set up for PAYMENTS for that !

*http://www.anglerscentral.com.au/international-orders/*

QUOTE :



Home / International Orders 

International Orders

Shipping Destinations:

Anglers' Central Service Centre ships goods Australia wide, however, at this time we do NOT accept payment for international orders through our website, please contact us on +61 8 8244 8790, or [email protected] to enquire about a special order.

END QUOTE :

Tight Lines !


----------

